# Rambo IV: John Rambo



## Tokko (16 Feb. 2008)

*Rambo IV: John Rambo*




In "John Rambo" geht's den Bösen an den Kragen

*Im Alter von 61 Jahren kehrt Sylvester Stallone in der Rolle zurück, mit der er eine Leinwand-Ikone schuf. Der vierte Kinoeinsatz führt den Elitesoldaten nach Birma, wo er eine Gruppe Missionare aus dem Foltergefängnis befreit.*



Stallone gibt heute zwar selbstkritisch zu, dass die Rambo-Filme durch weniger Action und mehr Story besser geworden wären, aber die späte Einsicht hat ihn nicht davon abgehalten, als Co-Autor, Regisseur und Hauptdarsteller von Teil IV ein Actionfeuerwerk zu zünden, das seinesgleichen sucht. 

So schrieb beispielsweise der Kritiker des San Francisco Chronicle: "Gemessen an 'John Rambo', wirken die ersten 30 Minuten von 'Der Soldat James Ryan' wie ein Debütantinnen-Ball. Stallones Film liefert 90 Minuten nonstop herumfliegende Körperteile und nie versiegende Blutfontänen. Wenn Sie Action wollen, hier kriegen Sie nichts anderes." Ein anderer will 236 Leichen gezählt haben – eine neue Rekordmarke für Rambo. Die Story indes gibt nicht viel her: Der Elitekämpfer führt eine Söldnertruppe aus Thailand flussaufwärts nach Birma. Dort soll die kleine Privatarmee christliche Missionare und Mediziner befreien, die im Gefängnis auf ihre Hinrichtung warten. 

Nun könnte Action-Opa Stallone ja mal langsam in den verdienten Ruhestand verabschieden – aber nichts da. Der alte Herr will es nochmal wissen – und wie. Mit Sicherheit wird "John Rambo" hierzulande wieder eine Gewaltdiskussion auslösen.


----------



## Muli (17 Feb. 2008)

Ich bin mal gespannt.
Leider soll selbst die deutsche FSK 18 Fassung in den Kinos noch dem einen oder anderen Schnitt verfallen sein! Aber es sei wohl nur eine Minute 
Auch wenn ich es nicht mag, wenn Filme "beschnitten" werden.

Werde wohl auf das DVD Release warten, wobei der Film für Fans ein Muss sein soll!


----------



## Punisher (14 Mai 2010)

Wann kommt denn Rambo 5 ?


----------



## Buterfly (15 Mai 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn Rambo 5 ?





> RAMBO 5 (2011)
> 
> "Rambo 5": Rambo geht SciFi
> Montag, 07. September 2009
> ...



Quelle: moviejones.de


----------



## AMUN (22 Mai 2010)

Rambo gegen die Aliens und Predators... 

das will ich sehen


----------

